# Any luck with a locust ?



## darkmaster003 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey guys I was just wondering if anyone has caught some big bass with some locust lures this year ?


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

never used them, try using crayfish or minnows.(locusts work good for trout and panfish though)


----------

